# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  موجز عن الاسكندر الاكبر

## جوليا

*الاسكندرالاكبر*

Μέγας Ἀλέξανδρος


*فشخصية الاسكندر الأكبر من الشخصيات الكبرى في تاريخ البشرية و لها من الأثر في مجريات أحداث التاريخ ما جعلها تحتل هذه المكانة. و من الطبيعي أن تحوم حول الكتابة عنه الأساطير التي كانت جزء من طبيعة ذلك العصر قبل الميلاد و من الطبيعي أيضا أن نجد اختلاف في الآراء حول شخصيته و سلوكه، ذلك لان الأغلب الأعم من الأفراد يكتبون من زاويتهم الشخصية اتجاه هذا الإنسان، فمن يكون مقربا منه سيراه من منظور يختلف عمن يكون بعيدا عنه أو معاديا له؛ و في هذا تضيع الحقيقة بين نزعات الإنسان التي نادرا ما تحتكم إلى الموضوعية.
و على ضوء ما تجمع من معلومات حول الاسكندر الأكبر و ما اطلعت عليه من كتب سأقسم الكتابة عن الاسكندر في موضوعين أساسين، اولهما: طفولته و نشأته، و ثانيهما: شخصيته و أفكاره. و نجد في ذلك التقسيم تقسيما ضمنيا إلى معلومات لا مجال للنزعات الشخصية للتحكم بها، و معلومات نسبية تختلف من كاتب لآخر.* 

*طفولته و نشأته:*

*الاسكندر الأكبر هو الاسكندر الثالث و كان اسمه باليونانية الكسندروس و عرفه العرب بالاسكندر المقدوني، و لد في بيلا عاصمة مقدونيا الجديدة في خريف 356 ق.م ، أمه اسمها اوليمبياس Olympias و أبوه اسمه فيليب الثاني الذي تولى ملك مقدونيا 356 ق.م ، و له أخ غير شقيق اسمه فيليب ارهيديوس و يقال انه أبله.
و كان اليونان يعدون أباه و قومه من أعاجم أوروبا لأنهم لا يتكلمون اللغة اليونانية بل لغة قريبة منها. و قد عمل الاسكندر بعد ذلك مخلفا أباه على نشر اللغة و الثقافة اليونانية في أرجاء مقدونيا. و قد عني أباه به منذ طفولته فاحضر ليونداس و هومولوس لتربية طفله الاسكندر تربية جسمية قوية و قام بتعليمه الأدب ليسمخوس. و عندما كبر قليلا استقدم أباه الفيلسوف اليوناني المعروف أرسطو طاليس و قضى معه ثلاث سنوات حاول أرسطو فيها أن يعلمه التغلب على نزوات النفس و الاعتدال في السلوك و تغليب العقل على العاطفة. و كان لأرسطو الأثر الأكبر في حياة الاسكندر و استمرت علاقته به حتى عندما خرج لفتح الشرق الأدنى، فظل الاسكندر يرسل له العينات التي يعثر عليها من نباتات و حيوانات، كما اجتهد أرسطو في تنمية الثقافة الأدبية و الذوق الفني للاسكندر ، فدرسه الإلياذة للشاعر اليوناني هوميروس، و يذكر أن الاسكندر كان يحتفظ بنسخة منها عليها شروح أرسطو و كان يربطه بهذه الإلياذة ادعاء والدته أنها تنتسب إلى أخيل و لذلك كان يضعها تحت وسادته و يقراها بين الحين و الآخر.
اعتلى الاسكندر عرش مقدونيا 336 ق.م و عمره آنذاك عشرين سنة و كان يصاحب أباه في غزواته منذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره، و بعدها بعامين خرج بالجيش الذي كان أعده والده لفتح الشرق الأدنى أي 334 ق.م . و بعد انتصاره و قضائه على الإمبراطورية الفارسية، تزوج من استاتيرا ابنة الملك الفارسي دارا الثالث في حفل أقامه 327 ق.م، كما تزوج من روكسانا التي أنجبت ابنه الوحيد الاسكندر الرابع و كانت حاملا فيه عندما توفى الاسكندر 323 ق.م . و قد توفى الاسكندر في بابل و هناك اختلاف حول تاريخ وفاته فمن يقول انه توفى في 13 يونيو 323 ق.م و رأي آخر 11 يونيو 323 ق.م.* 


*الشخصية الإنسانية:* 

*اخذ الاسكندر عن أمه القلق و التهور و قد غلب على شخصيته التأثر الديني إلى حد الميل الشديد للمخاطرة و اكتناه المجهول، و كان يجيد ضروب الألعاب الرياضية من عداء سريع و فروسية و مبارزة، و يذكر انه استطاع ترويض الحصان الهائج بوسيفالوس و أصبح رفيق انتصاراته المتعاقبة. على حين انه كان معتدلا في طعامه و شرابه نجده سريع الانفعال و شديد التأثر بالموسيقى و شديد التحمس للدرس شغوفا بالقراءة، كما يذكر لنا فلوطرخس.* 


*الشخصية السياسية*:

*مما زرعه أرسطو في تلميذه الاسكندر التحمس الشديد للوحدة و هو ما رفع رصيد انتصاراته شيئا فشيئا لتوحدي حضارتي الشرق و الغرب، فكان جنديا باسلا توصل لانتصاراته بالجلد و العناد و عدم المبالاة بالعقبات. 
كما تأثر من أبيه مواجهة الأمور بحزم لتذليل العقبات و معالجة الأمور بدهاء و رؤية واقعية، و هذا ما صنع من الاسكندر سياسيا ماهرا و إداريا حازما و قائدا نابغة، يحسن معاملة الناس و كسب ودهم. و يفي بالعهود التي يقطعها على نفسه و لم يسمح لموظفيه أو قواده بظلم رعياه و استبدادهم. و تأثره الديني ظهر في رغبته في المزج بين الدين و السياسة على أساس أن الدين دعامة السياسة و مؤازرة لها.
و نرى من خلال استعراض أهم النقاط عن الاسكندر الأكبر، أن شخصيته السياسية كانت امتداد لشخصيته الإنسانية التي كانت بدورها ثمرة طفولته و الظروف التي أحاطت به في نشأته. و إن الفصل هنا بين هذه العناصر هو من باب الإيضاح، أما واقعيا فانه يكون أحيانا من الصعب الفصل بين أمور متشابكة و امتداد لبعضها البعض.


منقول*

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت جوليا موضوع جميل و لكن ليس معني ان الموضوع منقول الا تضيفي عليه من عندك فيما يطلق عليه اللمسة الشخصية
منظرين منك الكثير
دمتي بخير

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم وتشجعيك

جزاك اللة خير

----------


## nour2005

تسلم ايدك ابنتي جوليا 
موضوع جميل ومعلومات رائعة 
ولكن نفسي اعرف لماذا سمي الاسكندر 
ب "ذو القرنين " ؟
يا ريت لو اي حد مر او سيمر بهذا الموضوع الرائع 
لو يجيب على سؤالي وشكرا
تحيتي لك جوليا مع خالص الود

----------


## جوليا

اسعدتني مرورك الكريم وردك الطيب

وجاري البحث للرد على سوالك

جزاك اللة خير

----------


## أنفـــــال

*جوليا .. 
مرحبًا بعودتك .. 
الموضوع جيد .. و مختصر.. 
أشكرك كثيراً..*

----------


## جوليا

انفال اهلا بيكي اسعدتني مرورك 

وردك الكريم

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## قلب مصر

فعلا يا جوليا هو موجز
ولكن موجز جميل جدا لأنه اعطى معلومات جميلة
ياريت لو نقدر نعمل موضوع عن الأسكندر ويكون وافى لأجزاء كثيرة عن عصر هذا الرجل
الف شكر يا جوليا
ودمتى بود وحب

----------


## جوليا

قلب مصر الغالية شكرا على مرورك العطر وردك الجميل

وان شاء اللة اعمل ملف شامل عنة

----------


## Abdou Basha

لشخصية الاسكندر سحر خاص
أعتقد أن ظهوره وسعيه وغزواته غيرت وجه التاريخ تماما.
شكرا جوليا..

بالنسبة لسؤال نور
الإجابة ان شاء الله هنا: 
علاقة الاسكندر الاكبر بذي القرنين ؟ ...... موضوع للمناقشة

----------


## nour2005

> لشخصية الاسكندر سحر خاص
> أعتقد أن ظهوره وسعيه وغزواته غيرت وجه التاريخ تماما.
> شكرا جوليا..
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤال نور
> الإجابة ان شاء الله هنا: 
> علاقة الاسكندر الاكبر بذي القرنين ؟ ...... موضوع للمناقشة



شكرا عبد الرحمن 
على الاجابة على سؤالي جزاك الله خيرا 
تحيتي  :f2:

----------


## جوليا

شكرا عبد الرحمن على الرد والاجابة

جزاك اللة خير

----------


## القاضى الكبير

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## jasmine rose

مشكورة على مجهودك جوليا

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو صلاح

*بتفكريني  والله بأيام زمان أوي ايام الدراسـة تاريخ وجغرافيا والدروس اللي كنت بدرسها .. كنت بحبهم جدا جدا جدا بس الوقتي خلآص كلها شهـرين وأسيبلكم التعليم كله  مع ان العلم مالوش سن معين بس اعمل ايه بقى ورايا مشغوليات بس والله بجد معلومات جامدة جدا وتسلم ايديكي على كتاباتك الجامدة دي 

تقبلي مروري*

----------


## الأمير الأخير

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك جوليا موضوع أكثر من رائع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]فعلاً اشكرك يا جوليا على الموضوع المفيد وأشكر من رفعه .
دمت بخير[/COLOR]*

----------

